# Your opinion please



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I'll keep this short, as I don't want to take up too much of your time. I have a full sized lathe at the moment and I am seriously considering downsizing due to shop space restrictions. I have never turned anything longers than a 10" pepper mill as far as spindle turnings go and I am more interested in turning things like small bowls in the future. I was looking at this lathe, and was wondering what you pros thought of it. All of the accessories for my current lathe are a MT2 and the thread count on the head stock is the same so my jaw chuck, face plates and accessories would be compatible as well. Your opinion is greatly appreciated. If you can think of any pros/cons, that would be great. If any of you already have this unit and want to share your experience, that would be great as well. Thanks.
Ken.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

http://www.general.ca/site_general/g_produits/lathe/25-114.html I have this lathe now for over a year and have turned what you are going to use it and like it very much. It is made by the same company you are considering.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Ken I started on that lathe and bought a full size one becuase I wanted more power. I still have the GI lathe and use it for stoppers, pens, etc. But for bowls, unless your starting with nearly round blanks and staying on the small size (under about 6"), I wouldn't get rid of the big guy. Unless you have that bolted down to a very stable surface, it will walk right off your bench. Don't ask me how I know that. As it was told to me (too late) you can d everything on a big lathe that you can on a small one, but you can't do everything on a little one that you can on a big one. :blink:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm a fan of the Delta 47-460. It has 12" of swing about 16" between centers, 1hp variable frequency drive so it has lots of power. It's a really sweet lathe. #2 morse taper accessories and 1"x8 TPI spindle.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/General-International-25-200M1-Variable-Maxi-Lathe/product-reviews/B002KHNLZC/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt/178-4361140-1100126?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

Lathe did have problems not sure if corrected yet
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=1161


While no lathe is perfect, and not sure of prices in Canada, Delta 47-460 cheaper here and many great reviews.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

ken i have the delta 46-460 and wow i love it.not sure about the one you are looking at but look at the delta also before deciding


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

If possible, I would check and see if the ¾ hp is max/peak or continuous as it makes a lot of difference. There are some lathes that state 1 hp *max *but if the engineering types on line are correct that is about .6 -.7 hp in continuous. 

The specs on yours does state 8 amps so it is probably a true 3/4 and not puffed up.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

john lucas said:


> I'm a fan of the Delta 47-460. It has 12" of swing about 16" between centers, 1hp variable frequency drive so it has lots of power. It's a really sweet lathe. #2 morse taper accessories and 1"x8 TPI spindle.


Ken I think John meant the Delta 46-460 Midi Lathe. I have it and love it. 1 hp with EVS which definitely helps for bowls.


----------



## Dave Bell (Nov 3, 2011)

I have a Delta 46-460 and a Oneway 1640.....both are very good. I have tried the General and I was not happy with it. Much larger footprint (takes up more space) and it has less horsepower than the Delta counterpart.

The lathe is the cheapest purchase you will make, so you may as well make it a good one the first time. All of the add-ons will add up faster than you can even imagine, making the lathe look cheap.

Dave


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

I know it's not the lathe you asked about but add me to the list of happy Delta 46-460 owners. Its my first lathe and I've had it a little over a month and love it.


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

Another vote for the 46-460.

Can anyone find a bad review on this unit?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I find it interesting that you all have such a high regaurd for the Delta unit. I've seen this unit around and didn't even consider it. Maybe I need to reconsider. On a side by side comparison, the Delta has a heavier motor, 1/2" more swing over the bed, a 50 RPM lower low speed and a 400 RPM higher top speed, forward AND reverse and 2 sizes of tool rests. It is, however, 50 lbs lighter and has a slightly smaller between center measurement. It also has 12 less indexing positions than the General. I don't think that these 3 "cons" will effect me at all. The weight does concern me a little, but with a good base and some sturdy mounting, the weight shouldn't make a difference. Any other supporters of the Delta? I'm not dead set on the General, but it does look like the Delta is the better machine for my purpose at this point.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

slicksqueegie said:


> Another vote for the 46-460.
> 
> Can anyone find a bad review on this unit?


Yes there is are 2 bad reviews on Amazon. The single star review is what happened to me with GI as far as the on/off switch, and the forward/reverse control (for my problems), but after exchanging three lathes at WC the problem was resolved. So I guess Delta has a speed control problem as well as a customer service problem. It took a day for travel for each incident and I was back up and running. WC replaced the lathe for each incident. The on/off switch I replaced via GI customer service and the F/R problem were replaced by WC with new lathes. I have made and sold over 12 sets of of 8" S & P mills and one 10" as well as countless game calls with no problem (duck, goose turkey). I have made four bowls and yes they are only 6", but I have not had bigger stock to work with. My lathe is only 5amps, but has a 14" throw.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

So how's the search coming, Ken?
I'd like to hear from some others.
Mr Lucas has a 47-460........


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Ken,
I'm not a veteran turner, by any means, and have no experience to compare lathes, so consider this to be entirely anecdotal...:yes:

I like the Delta 46-460 also, it's the only lathe I've ever used.:laughing:

p


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

tcleve4911 said:


> So how's the search coming, Ken?


 
Still looking. It seems that even the Delta is a little difficult to get my hands on here in Canada. I knew that there was one woodworking supplier that carried it and when I checked online, it was no longer listed in their catalog. I contacted them via email and they informed me that they have discontinued carrying the Delta but that they have one unit left on display in their head office location. They also informed me that it had been "reduced" to $625.00 plus tax. I would like to think that a floor model demo would be a little cheaper than $625 but I can't seem to find any other local suppliers to compare prices. As far as the General goes, I'm still in the debating stage of it. The speed control issues that the General had are dated back to 2007 and I would like to think that they have resolved these issues by now. If they are still having the same problems after 4 years of being aware of them, then there is something definitely wrong. Either way, I'm still searching around. I don't get much computer time lately due to time spent in the shop. Hopefully, before the end of the month, I will know a little more of what I want and where to get it.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

thats amazing ken.i thought you could get everything there that we can get here


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

You would like to think so wouldn't you. I live in a huge city and I guess the need for woodworking equipment isn't high on the list of demands in the hussle and bussle of the city. A lot of brands are not even available, such as Jet, Nova and Grizzly. I don't really know why this is. When you finally do find someone who sell the product that you are looking for, they usually have it so overpriced that you can't, or in my case, wont buy it. It's a constant struggle around here. With that being said, I'm still looking.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Sometimes have to look at customer service after the sale buying a lathe. That fellow that a problem with his GI speaks very highly about his lathe after vendor Redmond Machinery and folks at General made it right for him. 

Many vendors feel their responsibility ends once they take your order and are paid. 

Mod 25-114 M1 worth a look.
http://www.redmondmachinery.com/browse.cfm/4,1745.html

Model 25-114QC M1
http://www.general.ca/site_general/g_produits/lathe/25-114.html

Vice model 25-100 M1
http://www.redmondmachinery.com/browse.cfm/4,1714.html

Model 25-200 M1
http://www.general.ca/site_general/g_produits/lathe/25-200.html

Added U.S. vendors so folks living here can see prices of course have no idea what these lathes sell for in Canada. Of course like the more expensive 25-200 M1 or 25-114 models. 

Availability and service after sale important too!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, after a ton of research and some searching, I finally made my decision and picked up a Delta 46-460. I haven't had the chance to play with it because I don't feel comfortable using it until it is bolted down so I have been making a stand for it. So far though, it seems like it is well made and it does save a lot of room in my shop. Well, sort of. It would save a lot more room if I could sell my full size. Thanks to everyone for your input. I really appreciate you taking the time to give your opinions.
Ken


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Congratulations, Ken! Hope you'll be very happy with your new lathe and look forward to seeing what you do with it.

I wouldn't be able to wait till I'd built a full stand for it though! My first lathe I simply bolted to a piece of 3/4" plywood (bolts from below, counterbored so the heads were didn't protrude) then clamped the plywood to my benchtop. Made it easy to move out of the way and store when I needed the benchtop for something else.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

you made the right choice in my opinion


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Congratulations and good luck with new lathe.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Congrats Ken!:thumbsup:

I sincerely hope you enjoy your new tool!:yes:

p


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats Ken! I'm confident that we gave you good advise and you will be happy with it.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, I got the lathe mounted on its new stand and did a little test turning. I still have to make the drawers and the face frame for the stand but I was able to try out my lathe and that was my goal. A very smooth unit that seems to be solid. The tailstock locks down nice and secure as does the tool rest. The variable speed was awesome and smooth. No vibration at all and this unit is whisper quiet. So far, so good. :thumbsup: I'm just glad that all of my accessories from my other lathe are compatible with this one. That was definitely a feature that I was looking for.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

I have the same Delta lathe an I'm very happy with the performance. One thing to note if you turn pens I wouldn't recommend using the mandrel saver live center as it puts quite a bit of lateral stress on the bearing on the drive side and makes it run a lot noisier. That translates to me as potential damage so I quit using mine soon after I got it.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Be sure to share some pictures when you get your stand done. 

Looking forward to seeing what you come up with.:thumbsup:


----------

